# Active Shooter @Westfield



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just curious...

Any other folks out here going to this training monday?


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

What PD's can go? Where? Who's putting it on? Definitely interested.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just completed Active Shooter today on the South Shore with MSP STOP Team. Awesome training...and didnt even catch one in the melon...pretty good.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WOW!

Sims do hurt when they hit you "down there". Guess I'll wear a cup next time like the instructor said to...

Ate a flash bang too! This training is the best there is!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Sims do hurt when they hit you "down there". Guess I'll wear a cup next time like the instructor said to...
> 
> Ate a flash bang too! This training is the best there is!


Nice! Too bad I wasn't there!


----------

